# CPU-Lüfter schneller drehen lassen



## funkmann (28. August 2016)

*CPU-Lüfter schneller drehen lassen*

Hallo, bei HWMonitor stehen diese RPM:  Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


So weit ich es verstehe, dreht der CPU-Kühler (Noctua NH-U9S) mit ca. 700 RPM. In Spielen wird die CPU oft 70°C heiß.
Wie kann ich die Lüfterkurve des CPU-Kühlers anpassen, dass z.B ab 60°C der Lüfter mit 1000 RPM dreht?

CPU ist ein i7-4790k 4x4,0 GHz.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. August 2016)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter schneller drehen lassen*

Ins Bios gehen (beim Hochfahren irgendwas wie "esc", drücken, wird Dir kurz angezeigt) und dann die Lüfterkurve einstellen.

Du hast ungefähr so ein Fenster:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/attachm...97-extreme4-do-atuning-standard-fan-speed-jpg


----------



## funkmann (28. August 2016)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter schneller drehen lassen*

Sonst gibt es keine Möglichkeit außer im Bios? Hab im Bios noch nie was gemacht und bin mit den nicht vertraut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. August 2016)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter schneller drehen lassen*

Wir sind hier bei "extremehardware", da solltest Du Dich irgendwann mit dem Bios vertraut machen. 
Immer schön vorsichtig, aber gerade mit den Lüftern ist das in der Regel verständlich.


----------



## funkmann (28. August 2016)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter schneller drehen lassen*

Ok, ich werds versuchen, danke


----------



## Jimiblu (28. August 2016)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter schneller drehen lassen*

Es gibt Programme wie Speedfan, womit man das auch unter Windows steuern kann. Tutorials gibts genug im Netz (hier im Forum unter Luftkühlung glaub ich auch).
70°C sind für die Cpu übrigens nicht schädlich.


----------



## Adi1 (31. August 2016)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter schneller drehen lassen*



Jimiblu schrieb:


> Es gibt Programme wie Speedfan, womit man das auch unter Windows steuern kann.



Naja, Speedfan funktioniert leider nicht immer zuverlässig, 

wenn der Chipsatz nicht richtig erkannt wird, ist das Prog eine Gurke


----------

